# ملخبط



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
ملخبط عندنا فى مصر عكس «منظم»
لا تقلقوا فلن أطالبكم بأصل «ملخبط» فتلك على ما أظن من المستحيلات
ولكنى أريد مترادفات لها - ومقابل لها فى اللغة الفصيحة
مثلاً فى مصر ممكن نقول للشعر منكوش - أو ممكن نقول للبيت مقلوب - وللطريق مبهدل - وللمنظر مهرجل - وللسرير منعكش

(وكل كلمة فيما أعلاه تحتاروا فى نطقها يا إخواننا العرب - باستثناء مقلوب ومنكوش - على وزن مفعلل بكسر الميم وسكون العين)ـ

من خفة دم أهالي ليبيا لاحظت أنهم يتضاحكون في طرابلس بالذات بمقولة «بوشفشوفة... معليشي» والشفشوفة عندهم هي ما نسميه في مصر «نكشة الشعر» يعني أبونكشة.ـ​


----------



## samatar

هنا نقول "قايم قاعد"، للإشارة إلى غرفة غير مرتبة، مثلاً
كذلك تستخدم كلمة "فوضوي"​


----------

